# dog house suggestions



## DT Tran (Jan 12, 2005)

anybody have any dog house suggestions for an outside chainlink kennel (kennel is 10'x5')?

i've seen those igloos and the barrel types; i'm not sure if there are any significant differences.

thanks
dt


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

DT take a look at* Dog Den 2* from K-9 Kondo Inc.
www.k-9kondo.com

DT check this out for a Kennel
http://www.optionsplus.com/


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have 2 Dog Den 2's and think they are great.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.doghouseplans.com/


----------



## DT Tran (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions.

i think i'll go with the k-9 kondo barrel type; i like the fact that it is elevated to avoid the rain.


----------



## rtapia (Jun 29, 2004)

hxman said:


> http://www.doghouseplans.com/


$30 seems pricey for just the plans


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

*plans*

dt 
you can down load plans for free from this site 
www.animalhumanesociety.org nice house easy to build
oc


----------



## vermonster (Aug 13, 2004)

Here's a direct link to the plans cited above (PDF reader required)

http://animalhumanesociety.org/PDF/doghouse_plan.pdf

The only thing they seem to leave out, is ceiling insulation, which is important innorthern climates. I don't put down insulation in the floor, but do use a rubber stall mat for comfort.

If you make the top 36" in width, you can use a single piece of "ice and water barrier" or similar to ensure it won't leak even if flat (or very low pitch). I find that 1/4"/foot is sufficient to prevent pooling of water, but still allows the dog to lay on top.

I personally don't hinge the roof, just make it lift off. I run 5/4 x 4 trim board. This allows me to prop the roof up on 2" blocks in the summer for ventilation, but still have rain protection.

If you've got a chewer, you'll need to put metal edging on outside corners--wallboard L trim works well and is inexpensive.

Here's a look at the type of inside I build: 










And some additional plans (you are looking at the back corner):









Hope that helps.


VT


----------

